# Senior Gold. Ret., Max, in Humane Soc.-PA



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10367239&mtf=1

Max
Animal: Dog 
Breed: Retriever[Mix] 
Sex: Male 
Age: Senior 
Size: Medium 
From: Hillside S.P.C.A. More About MaxThis pet is up to date with routine shots.
This pet is already house trained. 

*My Contact InfoHillside S.P.C.A. 
Pottsville, PA

Phone: (570)-622-7769
[email protected],[email protected]?subject=Petfinder.com Pet Inquiry: Max PFId#10367239
Max
Animal: Dog 
Breed: Retriever[Mix] 
Sex: Male 
Age: Senior 
Size: Medium 
From: Hillside S.P.C.A. 

Unfortunately the photos do not do any justice to how beautiful and sweet this boy is!!! Max is a 9 year old Retriever mix, he's a total love to everyone he meets. He LOVES other dogs, kids, and all people he meets. He came in because his owner passed away. He's* just the best boy. He'd be perfect for any family, whether it be a senior looking for a friend to share time with, or a family with kids. He's a sweet boy!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

What a handsome boy that is and I hope he gets rescued and adopted to a furever home.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Now even more urgent for Max & Other Dogs to find a home...*

Yes, I just saw on Petfinder that they might be forced to close, so please donate $5, $10, whatever you can to help them out. 
http://forums.petfinder.com/viewtopic.php?t=150263 

Posted: Tue Mar 04, 2008 1:21 am 
Post subject: Pottsville,PA - no-kill SPCA may need to close - $ needed 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

www.hillsidespca.com 

Hello everyone, 

I just finished a phone call with Barb Umlauf, the shelter manager at the Hillside SPCA. Always over-crowded and in a budget "crunch", she tells me that the shelter finds itself right now in a financial crisis. Several situations have come together to create a drain on the budget that hasn't been seen since the shelter first opened its' doors 25 years ago and struggled every day to survive, sometimes down to literally their last dollar. Reserve funds have been tapped into, and there's no more in reserve. 

Donations are down, most likely due to the slumping economy. Surrenders are up and the amount of animals flooding through the doors far surpasses the ones being adopted. People are being evicted or having their properties forclosed on, and they are bringing their animals to the Hillside. Add those to the huge number that have come in over the past few months from rescues, the most recent being the ones from the abandoned house in Auburn where costs in fuel, man hours, extra vet, food and medical expenses put a huge financial burden on the shelter. 

Expenses have skyrocketed at the Hillside, many very recently. Workers' comp. took a single jump from $4,800 to $12,000, broken pipes just cost them $7,000 to repair, they just got an oil delivery which hit them for $4,600 (that's not the only oil delivery they got this winter -- and it won't be the last). Unemployment insurance has doubled and the cost of gas to run the vehicles necessary to respond to the multitude of calls they get every week to help an animal is astronomical. The annua budget is well over half a million dollars and increases in even the most basic operating expenses continue with no end in sight. That will be devastating at the rate it's going, 

They are REALLY struggling right now, so much so that they truly don't know how much longer they can keep the doors open. If this shelter folds, the effect will be devastating. There are hundreds of animals there right now that woud have to be euthanized -- there is no where else for them to go. The county is not equipped to deal with the sheer volume of animals it will be faced with, nor is any other area shelter. The county doesn't even have an animal care facility right now. If even capable of putting something together, it would take months, more likely YEARS to happen. And that's just talking about the fate of the animals at the Hillside now -- today -- right this minute. Tomorrow there will be more -- the need doesn't just come to an end because the shelter does. 

Sadly, it has long been the case where, if an animal cannot be safely taken to Hillside, it is often taken out and shot, or dumped along side the road and abandoned -- left to fend for itself until it finally dies, either as the result of being attacked by another animal, hit by a car, shot by someone in the woods, or by starvation -- a slow, excruciating process in itself. The suffering these abandoned animals is subject to is heart-wrenching. 

I cannot even begin to put into words the problems and issues that would arise if the Hillside closes -- for the county, for the residents, for health and safety, for the thousands of innocent animals whose lives depend on a safe haven like the Hillside... I just cannot aptly express it. If you could see my face right now, the tears might give you a clue. I just pray I don't witness the shelter's demise -- it will be devastating in so many ways. 

I know you are all feeling the pinch in your wallets, too, I really do. I feel awkward asking you to give during difficult times like these, but that is exactly when the Hillside really needs you to do just that. 

EVERYTHING helps. $1, $5 -- anything you can give. If it's difficult to make a monetary donation, all kinds of supplies are needed from cleaning supplies, to first class postage stamps, to scoopable cat litter, to office supplies, to blankets -- often things you already have an don't use or need anymore -- just call them and they can let you know what they could use. Anything the shelter uses that they don't have to go out and buy because it's been donated by a faithful supporter like you helps tremendously. Perhaps you are in the position to sponsor a spay or neuter which makes an animal easier to adopt and prevents unwanted litters and MORE strain in the shelter -- the savings for the shelter in medical expenses would be a huge help. 

It all adds up and can make a world of difference in whether the shelter survives -- and whether the animals do, too. You, the faithful, generous, loving supporters of this truly unique animals shelter, The Hillside SPCA, have made your voices clear throughout the years saying you want the Hillside to be there for the animals -- the sick and frail, the old, the young, the un-loved, the un-wanted, the neglected, the beaten and abused. It is ONLY through you that the shelter can remain open and continue on. So, even in these difficult times, if there is ANY way you can help, I earnestly ask you to do just that. HELP. Please. 

All Contributions are Tax Deductible 
to the fullest extent of the law. 
"Thank You for Caring and Sharing" 


Donate Easily and Safely Online HERE>> 

Mailed donations should be sent to Hillside SPCA, PO Box 233, Pottsville, PA 17901 

For those wishing to donate items and supplies, please contact the shelter at 570-622-7769 to discuss their needs and drop-off times. Phoning after noon is best. 

Thank you from the bottom of my heart. 

Lori Fogg, Web Manager/List Manager 


HillsideSPCAList mailing list: 
[email protected] 
http://hillsidespca.com/mailman/listinfo/hillsidespcalist_hillsidespca.com 

*Now it is EVEN more URGENT that Max, the 9 year old Golden Retriever there (SEE HIS PICs IN POST ABOVE) and Rocco, the Spaniel/Retriever and all the other animals get adopted!http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10361807* 
Rocco was brought to the shelter because his family was moving. He's a sweetheart of a boy, and loves to get belly rubs, as you can tell from his picture. He's a beautiful boy, with ocean blue eyes. He loves walks, and other dogs. He lived with three others. He's about 2 years old, and loves everyone he meets. 


Rocco 
Animal: Dog 
Breed: Cocker Spaniel, Australian Shepherd[Mix] 
Sex: Male 
Age: Adult 
Size: Medium 
From: Hillside S.P.C.A. 

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10361807


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

gosh that poor senior boy, i cant believe no one from his owners family was able to step forward to take care of him. have any gr rescues been contacted???


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I will contact the national rescue president of the rescue arm of the Golden Retreiver Foundation. I got her e-mail address from my MAGRR contact yesterday.

Update: I just e-mailed this woman and asked her to let me know if someone is able to help this senior boy.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

OMG....I wish I could afford another dog. I'd take him in a heartbeat.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jackson's Mom, Charlie06, Miss Marstar*

Jackson's Mom, Charlie06, Miss Marstar

Thank you all so much for being willing to help sweet Max Senior Boy!

Did you see Rocco, Cocker Spaniel/Austr. Shep Mix?
Any ideas if there might be a rescue I could contact for him?


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I don't know about a rescue for Rocco. Isn't there a sticky with some mixed-breed rescue group contacts on it? Someone should also probably contact any PA rescue groups for Max, too. I'm on the other coast, so am not familiar with rescues in other states (except TN and TX to some extent).


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I just e-mailed Golden Retriever Rescue of Central PA. There are several other PA rescue groups, but I'm at work and can't e-mail all of them. Can someone else contact the other groups listed in the sticky by state? Pottsville appears to be in the middle of the state, but it's worth contacting the other groups, too.


 Autumn Valley Golden Retriever Rescue​
 Delaware Valley Golden Retriever Rescue, Inc​
 Golden Retriever Adoptions, Placement and Education​
 Golden Retriever Rescue in Pittsburgh​
 Golden Retriever Rescue of Central Pennsylvania, Inc.​
 Keystone Golden Retriever Rescue, Inc.​
 With A Golden Spiri​


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

bumping ...Can someone contact these rescue groups (previous message) to see if anyone can pull poor old Max?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*I will*

I will be leaving work in a few minutes.
Will be home in about 45 mins. and will e-mail them.
Thanks so much for the info!!!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Got a response from GRR of Central PA, telling me the Pottsville shelter is nowhere near her (what do I know? I'm on the other side of the country!), but that she will forward the info to Delaware Valley GRR.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jacksons Mom*

I know I've gotten responses like that in the past too.
Glad she will forward.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*I contacted all of the GR Rescues you listed.*

Jackson's Mom:



I just e-mailed all of the GR Rescues you listed above. 
Thanks for your help!
Will update here if I hear anything and you please do the same!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I just saw this post.....

If you did e-mail us (GRAPE) I am not sure if we have any foster homes available at the moment, but I am sure our coordinator will check our foster home situation. But as far as I know they are all in use.

When I have seen pure Goldens at Hillside, and have contacted DVGRR, they said they usually work with that shelter and can pull from there. However DVGRR will not take in Golden mixes. GRAPE would be the next closest but I like I mentioned before I am almost sure we have no foster homes available at this time.

You might want to plug in Hillside zipcode (17901) in Petfinder.com and see what all breed dog rescue might be in that area that could assist him.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

I sent email to WAGS (with a golden spirit) this morning
I tried contacting Goldheart, my email was kicked back.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks. I haven't heard back from anyone, but wasn't really expecting to. Karen519 e-mailed all the rescue groups on the PA list, and I e-mailed Central PA which forwarded my message to Delaware Valley.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rob, GoldenCharlie, Jackson's Moms...*

Rob: Thanks for the guidance.

To ALL: I haven't heard back from anyone either-I emld. the whole list of the GR Rescues in PA.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I sure hope someone can step up and rescue poor Max!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Has anybody heard anything about getting this dog pulled?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nobody*

Nobody has replied-not the 2 Golden Rescues I emld.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nobody*

Nobody else has replied to me.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Me, either. Even a "Sorry, we're all full right now" would be nice.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Ok guys we got him....

Here he is in one of our foster homes...

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10417029


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Yea!! Thats great news!!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Rob's GRs said:


> Ok guys we got him....
> 
> Here he is in one of our foster homes...
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10417029


 
Great news Rob 

Woooohoooooo


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Thank you, Rob! I was afraid no one was going to rescue him.


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Wonderful! And I bet there is someone out there that would love that Golden temperament in a smaller dog.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rob*

Rob:

You are the BEST!!

Max is so adorable!! Thank You is not enough!!!:thanks::thanks::thanks::thanks:


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks Rob--you guys rock!!!!!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

That is such great news. i cried when i looked at the original post, that beuaitul old white faced dog neding a home. i know from Gold Ribbon Rescue in Austin and GRRMF (Florida) that i get newsletters from, seniors are the last to be taken. that is why hubby and i intend to try to adopt seniors when we are down to only one--which i hope is many years from now. KayCee is 8 1/2 with enlarged heart chamber and malformed kidney, but we hope to have a lot more years. Honey is only 6 and acts like a year!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is great news and thanks for letting us know Rob.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

YAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!

Rob comes through again!

Bless you!

SJ


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks all but I can not take credit for this. I did not even know we were still looking into getting this dog. One of your e-mails must have help bring attention to him, and once we had a foster home available someone probably stepped up to foster him. 

So even though you may not always get replies back from the various rescues, any e-mails you send draws attention to the dogs who need help..........and who knows that dog may later be rescued like Max was.


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

this is great news! Thanks so much!!! Only 35 lbs? What a small boy!


----------

